# I`ve just bought a Z-Tune



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Well guys i thought i`d just let you all know that i`ve blown a wad of cash today and i`ve bought myself a Z-Tune. I`ll post some pictures tomorrow as i`ve had a very long day and really need to get some well deserved sleep, i`ll post some pictures for you all tomorrow.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

well done mate, easy choice between that and new GTR!


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

On the mantle piece or in a cabinet


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: Nothing like owning something that money cannot buy... Can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

wow nice one mate!:bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

have you got to wait for it to be shipped or is it here already?

ill happily come for a little drive sometime and have a look!!!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

:clap:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Top class stuff Hodgie.:thumbsup:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

dibs on passenger ride please Mike !!

congrats aswell,just don't say it was on PGR or something,lol


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Welcome to the club 

Im guessing you got your hands on the Powerplay one then ?


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Awsome news mate, congrats. Look forward to seeing the pics


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

*ooooh....*

pics pics pics! :bowdown1: ey rain what's up with your car man?


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

lol nothings up with it, its just being kept at a storage place while im unable to drive it. Dont live in the EU and Canadian laws dont allow me to bring it here so my holidays are based on how long i can go with out my z-tune fix :chuckle:


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

Nice one, cant wait to see one of these in the flesh.

Cant wait for the pic's either :thumbsup:


----------



## Jebu (Jun 17, 2002)

Wow Congrats! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

So how many members on this site own an original Z-tune now, 3?


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Well done, that man.


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Congratulations !


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice mate. You have achieved the unachievable. Good on ya'


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Fanatastic stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

**** me. I just married Keira Knightley, but that news is nothing compared to yours!


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

You lucky man. Great car and well done

Get some pics up asap


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

i bet its a scale model/car in PGR though.

how would he go on about registering it?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

WHAT!?!?!?!

Congratulations mate, fantastic news, i look forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

....something about hodgie blowing his wad over a z-tune  


hodgie i'd keep these sort of things under wraps if i were you mate

:chuckle: 







joking aside, well done mate :bowdown1:


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Congrats! It's a really impressive car.

Take care on it.

cheers


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

WOW, fair play Hodgie.....you kept that one quiet mate


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Come on spill the beans and show some pictures.
Can't wait to see them, no matter if the car is clean or not...

I hope it's the real thing. :nervous:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

:thumbsup:

Kleenex group buy ....


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Congratz on getting hold off one of the best build cars around.

In the end a z-tune will be worth more than a R35


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Here you go then

















Sorry its not the real thing,opcorn: hope your not to disappointed.
Right i`ll be in my garden building a bomb shelter:sadwavey:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

pmsl

you're a fool, you know ...


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

[email protected][email protected]!!! LOL

Had everyone going by the looks of it. You'll have to get some pics when its on the road


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I was alittle gob smacked when i saw how many people replied to the thread this morning, i even had to PM Paul Creed last night as he was after interior shots for the calender.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

FPMSL!!!!........


----------



## cherry boy (Dec 16, 2005)

lmao...Joker! :chuckle:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

hodgie said:


> I was alittle gob smacked when i saw how many people replied to the thread this morning, i even had to PM Paul Creed last night as he was after interior shots for the calender.


Ohhhhh see you in hell :chuckle:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

PMSL.....you git Hodgie ! I was going to give you a ring in a little while to find out all the juicy details.

Wait till I see you next :chairshot :chuckle: :bowdown1:

That looks like a cool model BTW :smokin:


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

PMSL opcorn: 

- Kevin.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhrrrrgggh!!!! 1:0 for you.
You owe us some pictures when you finished that one


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

As punishment for that, I'm posting this...










:chuckle:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

xaero1 said:


> As punishment for that, I'm posting this...
> 
> :chuckle:


Pervert:chuckle: Why do you have a picture of me topless in your collection?


----------



## Mr Gee (May 14, 2004)

AAAAhhhhhhhhhh!!! One - Nil .................!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

hodgie said:


> Pervert:chuckle: Why do you have a picture of me topless in your collection?




:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Turbonutter (Nov 11, 2007)

xaero1 said:


> As punishment for that, I'm posting this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That has got to be the worst front brake I have ever seen, or is he touting for business? :runaway:


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

hodgie said:


> Pervert:chuckle: Why do you have a picture of me topless in your collection?



LOL

...And my signature insult applies to you as well :chuckle: 






For the record, the pic was posted in another thread so I copied the URL. I do *not* have this pic in my personal collection. LOL


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

You know, if we all RTM Hodgie we could get him banned.
I think he deserves it and it would give him time to build his new car and think about what he has done.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Bajie said:


> You know, if we all RTM Hodgie we could get him banned.
> I think he deserves it and it would give him time to build his new car and think about what he has done.


:blahblah:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

:chairshot you had me going too Hodgie!!! :chairshot


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

:chuckle: 

Oh well still a one man club i guess...*hums filter - one*


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Rain said:


> :chuckle:
> 
> Oh well still a one man club i guess...*hums filter - one*


I would be more than happy to join the Z-tune club.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

good APRIL fools joke .....................................only we are in November !!!!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I knew it was a joke Hodgie, 'cos I happen to know you're as skint as I am.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

hodgie said:


> Here you go then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought that same kit, and used only the wheels from it to put on my R32 model - $35 for a set of toy plastic wheels....but Nismo LM-GT4 replica wheels 

Worst part is, when I moved offices/jobs recently, one of the wheels went missing. I knew I should have glued them straight in.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*She lied to me!!!*



kismetcapitan said:


> I just married Keira Knightley


Ruined...




Nice stitch-up, BTW.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

ah, hold on, that's not the 1/24 scale kit, you went whole hog and got the BIG 1/10 kit!!

I'll beat the pants off ya - I've got the same thing but with the R34 JGTC body. I almost started doing all the upgrades to that, then I stopped myself in a moment of clarity (when I realized I was already doing that to a real Skyline in the garage). Still, it's hard enough to leave something stock. Painful, even.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

kismetcapitan said:


> ah, hold on, that's not the 1/24 scale kit, you went whole hog and got the BIG 1/10 kit!!
> 
> I'll beat the pants off ya - I've got the same thing but with the R34 JGTC body. I almost started doing all the upgrades to that, then I stopped myself in a moment of clarity (when I realized I was already doing that to a real Skyline in the garage). Still, it's hard enough to leave something stock. Painful, even.


I very nearly bought the R34 JGTC, and the R32 R-tune, then i very quickly put my wallet back in my pocket.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

moleman said:


> I knew it was a joke Hodgie, 'cos I happen to know you're as skint as I am.


LOL, i`ve been working very hard matey:chuckle:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

You wanna update your website mate ...

Its the real deal


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

hodgie you c0ck!!! i think you had most people with that one mate. and i was just about to ask what you were gonna do with the nur power!




kismetcapitan said:


> I bought that same kit, and used only the wheels from it to put on my R32 model - $35 for a set of toy plastic wheels....but Nismo LM-GT4 replica wheels
> 
> Worst part is, when I moved offices/jobs recently, one of the wheels went missing. I knew I should have glued them straight in.


^^pmsl^^
seems your vehicular luck stretches to models too!!!

there are other manufacturers you know.:runaway: :runaway: :runaway:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

hodgie said:


> LOL, i`ve been working very hard matey:chuckle:


I hope your hoop is OK.

lol


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

wow, i thought you bought the 1/24....

where did you get hold of that! didnt know the Z-tune was actually made in 1/10?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Jeez, there's some gullable folk out there..


ROTFPMSL.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

bkvj said:


> wow, i thought you bought the 1/24....
> 
> where did you get hold of that! didnt know the Z-tune was actually made in 1/10?


I bought it in a local shop, they only had 2 in stock.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Limited supply, what a surprise.

You should keep it, sell at a premium then buy a real one ...


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

you can get them at Hamleys, i saw they had one or two when i was there a few weeks ago


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

LMFAO! Do you need some help building that bomb shelter?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Wanabee Kiwi said:


> Nice mate. You have achieved the unachievable. Good on ya'


That sounds a bit irish to say the least...



hodgie said:


> Here you go then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beat you to it mate i've had my Z-Tune for a while now, but mine turned out #@%&, make sure you don't spray over the headlight glass, pmsl! I would post pictures of it but it is utterly pitiful, the 1st scale model I ever attempted and it was a Z-Tune, bad idea from the start!


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

i ,ve had one about 12 months,take your time to biuld it, there fantastic if you take your time to get every thing right


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Who's your tuner Abbey? :smokin: LOL you got me man that was funny


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

*general question about painting*

ey guys, do you know the effect of tamiya ts paints on rc's? coz most peeps use the ps paint for theire chassis. but it doesnt have the shade i want to use. can i use ts rather than ps? thanks.


----------

